# How many ??



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

How many attempts do you get at ivf Wales?
Also do both me and hubby have to have bmi below 30

Xx


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

as far as I know it's 2 rounds at IVF Wales - as in two goes at having all the stims, egg collection etc.
If, after your first embryo transfer you have any frosties then a frozen embryo transfer counts as part of the same round. So 2 rounds - each consisting potentially of 1 fresh and 1 frozen transfer
Hope that makes sense?
I've no idea re BMI though I'm sure there are other ladies here who will know.

best wishes,  
Indigo x


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thankyou ) x


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 

Sorry for jumping in, what if you have enough for 3 FETs, does that count as part of your cycle or doyou only get 1 fet for that cycle? 

Thanks x


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Good question Hoping 
I honestly don't know - we had 4 frosties so theoretically could have been in that situation. Unfortunately only 1 survived the thaw so we never found out.
I'm sure the staff at IVF wales would be able to tell you though


----------



## Em120 (Mar 31, 2014)

We had our group presentation recently at ivf wales.  I thought you had two egg collections and two frozen embryo goes on nhs??


----------

